# Brexit



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

What are peoples thoughts regards the UK's promised referendum on EU membership? 

This article was very interesting: Rush for dual-nationality passports as EU migrants fear Brexit | Politics | The Guardian

I have my residency paperwork, but citizenship? Where do I find the rules on this? '

Are you worried? Are you taking any actions in light of this?


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Foreigners have been retiring here for decades before the EU.

My in laws did so in 1974 .........

I don't think that Portugal would throw us all out.

Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

If you read the "Graunaid" you'll believe anything.


----------

